# Cleaning 'carpet' finish inside wheel arches



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

What do we reckon guys ? Some AP cleaner and a brush ?

Daz


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

That's all I use let the APC dwell for a bit then agitate with a brush, then power wash off. If you have a under body lance for your power washer that helps :wink:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Dingabell said:


> That's all I use let the APC dwell for a bit then agitate with a brush, then power wash off. If you have a under body lance for your power washer that helps :wink:


Cheers matey


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

I just jet wash it.

I can't touch it because the feel of it puts my teeth on edge. Like the tweed trousers my mum made me wear to school when I was 7


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Bouncedout said:


> I just jet wash it.
> 
> I can't touch it because the feel of it puts my teeth on edge. Like the tweed trousers my mum made me wear to school when I was 7


LOL

I used to wear jim jams under 'itchy' trousers

:lol:


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

:lol: I wish I'd thought of that


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Try a cabiolet roof sealant for extra protection


----------

